# Hangzhou 2010



## keyan (Jan 31, 2010)

Ouyang Yunqi becomes the first person to complete all WCA events. 5x5BLD 39 minutes.


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 31, 2010)

keyan said:


> Ouyang Yunqi becomes the first person to complete all WCA events. 5x5BLD 39 minutes.



as in first person in China or first person ever?

EDIT: btw you are Chris right?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 31, 2010)

too bad mike DNF'd his foot solve at ohio last year  He should learn to not hit reset buttons with this feet.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah. I was the first with a successful solve in all 19 events; he's the first with successes in all categories - singles and averages.

I'm hoping to be the second at Indiana in a month, but he beat me to being first.

And congratulations to Ouyang Yunqi on the 5x5x5 BLD!


----------



## r_517 (Feb 2, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> keyan said:
> 
> 
> > Ouyang Yunqi becomes the first person to complete all WCA events. 5x5BLD 39 minutes.
> ...



few people can recognize Chris here coz few people know the meaning of "keyan"

柯言你太低调和和谐了= =||
The above sentence is just for Chris


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 2, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > keyan said:
> ...



To google translate!


----------



## r_517 (Feb 2, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



includes some "Chinese characteristic" words. i think Google shouldn't be that clever


----------



## xuanyan (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't think Chris know the correct meaning of 和谐


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 2, 2010)

xuanyan said:


> I don't think Chris know the correct meaning of 和谐



of course he don't~


----------



## Yichen (Feb 2, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> xuanyan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think Chris know the correct meaning of 和谐
> ...



貌似你杭州赛有点小杯具……不过你还有上海赛呢……


----------

